# Another nice pickup!  Elgin



## Crazy8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Picked this one up off CL tonight.  Now have 3 bikes and wife is getting MAD!

1st bike found: Mid 30's Schwinn B10E
2nd bike found: 1995 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser 100 Anniversary.

Now this.
I'm guessing it's from the 30's.  Serial number is S8612
Sorry, it was dark when I got home from picking it up.  Will post some sunny photos tomorrow!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like a mid 30's Elgin moto-balloon with a Monark chainring. Nice Torrington stem too.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice elgin!   Its a westfield built elgin, only problem I see is your missing the correct sprocket.


Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks a bit similar to this one I picked up a while back


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Nice elgin!   Its a westfield built elgin, only problem I see is your missing the correct sprocket.
> 
> 
> Nick.




Still learning about bikes.  The make always confuses me.  This site says that all Westfield bike serial numbers are on the back part of the frame.  I would've thought this was Schwinn made, but I'm clueless.  Serial number is by the sprocket.

http://www.iape.org/resourcesPages/tipsARticles/bikeSerialNumbers.html


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 15, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Still learning about bikes.  The make always confuses me.  This site says that all Westfield bike serial numbers are on the back part of the frame.  I would've thought this was Schwinn made, but I'm clueless.  Serial number is by the sprocket.
> 
> http://www.iape.org/resourcesPages/tipsARticles/bikeSerialNumbers.html







Westfield built bikes up through the 1940's had the serial number on the crank hanger of the frame just as yours is. From 1950 on the serial number was on  one of the rear dropouts. Apparently the site you quote is only referring to what is commonly called post-war bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Picked this one up off CL tonight.  Now have 3 bikes and wife is getting MAD!
> 
> 1st bike found: Mid 30's Schwinn B10E
> 2nd bike found: 1995 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser 100 Anniversary.
> ...




Only three and she's mad? Wait until about number 15! V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Only three and she's mad? Wait until about number 15! V/r Shawn




I'm probably going to rent a storage shed soon to get her off my back.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 15, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Only three and she's mad? Wait until about number 15! V/r Shawn




I have to agree with Freqman1. What is she going to say when the basement is full of bikes? Women don't like it when their husbands  spend more time with their bicycles than with them. Some don't like it when they see their husbands happy. It irritates them! It literally drives them crazy!  Don't laugh it is true. Yes, there are some fortunate guys out there that married right. Unfortunately, it is very rare occurrence. I really hate those guys! Just kiddin!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I have to agree with Freqman1. What is she going to say when the basement is full of bikes? Women don't like it when their husbands  spend more time with their bicycles than with them. Some don't like it when they see their husbands happy. It irritates them! It literally drives them crazy!  Don't laugh it is true. Yes, there are some fortunate guys out there that married right. Unfortunately, it is very rare occurrence. I really hate those guys! Just kiddin!





Haha.  I'm going to sell these bikes and end up with 1 bike when it's all over.

Bad story.

I remember my dad bringing home a bike for me when I was 5 years old (1977).  Had a large wheel on the back and a small wheel on the front, and a shifter in the middle.  It was orange with big handlebars.  Well.....  In 1980, the Phillies won the World Series and I started collecting baseball cards.  One of my neighbors offered me hundreds of cards for my bike.  Cards were from the late 70's early 80's.  Probably worth about $10 in today's market.  The bike however.  Well, if you read it, you probably know what it is and how much it's worth.  I told my friend this story and he told me exactly what bike it was and how much it's worth and I wanted to crawl under a rock.

That bike was such a pain to ride when I was young, so I think the cards made me happier at the time.  Now I want my bike back!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Early morning photos*


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 16, 2013)

*Bikes & Wives*

I now have just over 50 bikes 9 in a very large basement). If I try to show my wife some of my cool bikes or accomplishments on them,
it does not hold here interest for a second, she is just not interested. On the other hand, our 28 year old daughter who still
lives here with us knows just about every bike I have and actually is interested and also compliments all of my work.
 It is what it is and I wouldn't change anything......................Wayne


----------



## traveler11 (Jul 16, 2013)

*sure you are*

Haha.  I'm going to sell these bikes and end up with 1 bike when it's all over.   


i am not sure but you are not the first one to say this 

happy hunting


----------



## Intense One (Jul 16, 2013)

*Another nice Elgin*

Hey Crazy8;  what most of us didn't have at five years old was 20/20 hindsight, which is acquired when we're much older!  "If we only knew"!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 16, 2013)

*Another nice pickup*

This may be a girl relative to your bike; mid to late 30's Westfield built bike. with newer "shoes", a spray paint job and a Hudson head badge


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 16, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a mid 30's Elgin moto-balloon with a Monark chainring. Nice Torrington stem too.




Your message box is full, so I'm posting it here:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Your message box is full, so I'm posting it here:
> View attachment 104801




It's always full! Cleared out some PM's.Thanks for checking those measurements. Mike


----------



## HARPO (Jul 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Only three and she's mad? Wait until about number 15! V/r Shawn




*Only 15??* My wife was fine with that. At my high point, *I had 52*. It's down to a manageable 27 now. Everything from a 1934 Rollfast to a 1998 Fuji Team.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 16, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Picked this one up off CL tonight.  Now have 3 bikes and wife is getting MAD!
> 
> Sore subject with me, do like I did and get another wife......or tell her you can spend your money over the bar, gambling,lottery tickets,porn sites........


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Wife has had it!*

She thinks it's starting to look like a junkyard.  Not a lot of room in our house, so I can't fight her on it.  Gotta let things go!  Bike is now listed in the F/S section.  Taking offers.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Only three and she's mad? Wait until about number 15! V/r Shawn





Hmmm.    How many pairs of shoes does she have?  

Basement! Basement! Build a shop! it holds more and you can hide stuff! You got the keys!

Just kidding! My wife got broken in years back. After Harleys and Hot Rods, she doesn't even hardly notice the bikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

